
Ask HN: What paid applications do you use? - eduardsi
In the world filled with free and open-source software - if you&#x27;re paying for an app - probably it&#x27;s really good. What&#x27;s on your top 5 list? It can be a desktop or mobile app. The only rule: useful for a dev.
======
gherkinnn
\- AI Writer - my preferred MD app, simply beautiful

\- Bartender - removes clutter from macOS icon bar

\- Paper - for doodling and fleshing out ideas on my iPad

\- Brilliant.org - my preferred way to brush up my maths skills

\- TeuxDeux as a simple and timeless todo list

------
dyingkneepad
Does Fastmail count? Otherwise, none! \o/

The main apps I use every day are: vim, terminator, hexchat, Evolution (with
the EWS plugin) and ssh. All running under Cinnamon in either Fedora, Debian
or Ubuntu OSes.

------
eb0la
Office 365.

I used to have Dropbox and evernote, but switched to paper and a fountain pen,
and OneDrive.

Also, pinegrow web editor because... frontend is very time consuming for
backend people like me.

------
eduardsi
My list:

* Bear for taking notes.

* Brain.fm for deep work.

* Headspace for meditation.

* Hemingway for writing.

* Grammarly for grammar correction.

------
Pete-Codes
\- Sheet2Site: backend from google sheet \- Ghost: blogging \- Zapier:
connecting forms and google sheets \- Checkout Page: take payments without
code

------
gigantecmedia
Things 3: note taking

Spectre/Halide: photography

Cardhop: contact management

Carrot: weather

Superhuman: super email

Stardew Valley: mobile game

Headspace: meditation

The Guardian: news

also other subscriptions include: Spotify/Apple Music, Protonmail...

------
severvam
For PC: Sublime Text - code/text editing, IntelliJ IDEA- code editing

For smartphone: Prompt 2 - SSH client

------
syini666
Standard Notes, its search and tag features have basically replaced the need
for OneNote

------
n2dasun
Winrar

------
ohirge
Simplepush.io would be the only one worth mentioning.

